# Need a laugh?  Check this out....



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2006)

Go to www.gizoogle.com and type in any website.  Try typing in Specktra.net for starters.  This site is especially funny with serious websites.  I think I will play a joke on my boss on Monday.  Tell him that our company website was hacked.


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 22, 2006)

okay, so my bf and i just wnat to thizzank the hell out of you for that link. we have been laughing for a good five minutes straight at the DMV's website


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2006)

DMV!  I love it. They also have a site that translates everything into Pig Latin.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 22, 2006)

oh lord. I love it. I did my company's website and omg....I'm still laughing.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_





 oh lord. I love it. I did my company's website and omg....I'm still laughing._

 
Me too!  HAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 23, 2006)

Try plugging in NPR.org or the Republicans or Democrats homepages.  Ohh!  I need to find a site that has the Gettysburg Address and plug that in.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ha ha, my man's job!!! Colonial Life hillarious. Colonial Supplimizzle Insurance!!!


----------



## Katura (Oct 24, 2006)

that was amazing hahaha. i work in a gov building and our site looks 

REEDICULOUS.

too funny fo shizzle.


----------



## litlaur (Nov 3, 2006)

lol, I did my Livejournal. Here's a quote:

 Quote:

  all I wizzle ta do is mackin' fly ta Seattle witout thugz at check-in think'n I'm a terrorist or sum-m sum-m coz tha name on tha ticket is different from tha name on mah Id...coz they actually don't hizzle common sense, detain'n babies coz they names is on a wizzatch list...


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 3, 2006)

I keep coming up w/ more stuff to look up!!!


----------

